
How to stop the deadliest drug overdose crisis in American history – Vox - DanBC
https://www.vox.com/science-and-health/2017/8/1/15746780/opioid-epidemic-end
======
tcj_phx
This has a pretty comprehensive overview of a variety of interventions that
can help. I didn't find anything new, but I've been learning about addiction
secondhand for several years now...

Connection and meaning are two of the most important factors for helping
addicts out of their funks.

